# NEW RESORTS Wyndham Beaver Creek and Wyndham Park City!



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 15, 2014)

*Future Club Wyndham Plus Resorts*​
2 New Resort are available for bookings for arrivals January 2015
 (Now accepting reservations):

Wyndham Beaver Creek in Avon, Colorado
(All Presidential Suites 1-3 Bedroom)

Wyndham Park City in Park City, Utah
(1-4 Bedroom Units including Presidential Reserve Suites)

Cynthia T.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow - 300K-550K for a week in Avon in prime season.....


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 15, 2014)

You get to rub  shoulders with all the millionaires that the billionaires  ran out of Aspen.

As I recall George Bush used to hang out there!

If on  budget, there is always Christie Lodge!


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 15, 2014)

Has anyone been able to make a reservation at Beaver Creek? I get the "No availability was found for the selected resort with your selected length of stay. Try searching again with a different length of stay." message regardless of dates I select although they are all green. Even with a wide range of stay lengths and +/- 4 days on the check/in.

I was able to make some reservations at Park City earlier.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 15, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Wow - 300K-550K for a week in Avon in prime season.....



It was predictable.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1409860&postcount=27

For summer prime season though, a 1 bedroom is overpriced by at least 150,000 points, and these reservations may go begging, until the VIP discount period.

Since these are all Presidential Units, how much of that prime ski inventory will be Presidential Reserve?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Has anyone been able to make a reservation at Beaver Creek? I get the "No availability was found for the selected resort with your selected length of stay. Try searching again with a different length of stay." message regardless of dates I select although they are all green. Even with a wide range of stay lengths and +/- 4 days on the check/in.
> 
> I was able to make some reservations at Park City earlier.




I get the same thing.....


----------



## pagosajim (Oct 16, 2014)

I called a VC to make a couple of Beaver Creek reservations.  Only size unit currently showing up are 2BR Presidential Reserve units.  Apparently nothing is available for booking online.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 16, 2014)

Are there any good information resources about these new locations? There is very limited information about them on the Wyndham site directly.

Is it correct that neither one is ski-in/ski-out? Since the Beaver Creek resort information mentions a shuttle to Beaver Creek and Vail, I assumed not ski-in/ski-out. But no real information on Park City.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 16, 2014)

Avon definitely is not ski in/out. It's across the street from the Westin Riverfront and the Riverfront Express gondola.


----------



## pagosajim (Oct 16, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Avon definitely is not ski in/out. It's across the street from the Westin Riverfront and the Riverfront Express gondola.



True on the Avon location, although I stayed at the Sheraton a few years back and there's a free shuttle to the mountain provided by the town of Avon.  I'm guessing the Wyndham is on that same route and I believe they advertise a free shuttle service for the resort.

In Park City, the resort is next to one of the remote gondolas that will take you to the base of the mountain, again, for free.  I haven't been there, but imagine it to be similar to the gondola that is near the Steamboat Springs resort that also takes you to the base of the mountain.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 16, 2014)

pagosajim said:


> True on the Avon location, although I stayed at the Sheraton a few years back and there's a free shuttle to the mountain provided by the town of Avon.  I'm guessing the Wyndham is on that same route and I believe they advertise a free shuttle service for the resort.
> 
> In Park City, the resort is next to one of the remote gondolas that will take you to the base of the mountain, again, for free.  I haven't been there, but imagine it to be similar to the gondola that is near the Steamboat Springs resort that also takes you to the base of the mountain.



I think you're right... if google maps is correct regarding the location it should be close to Canyons and Waldorf Astoria Park City and the Waldorf Gondola.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2014)

pagosajim said:


> True on the Avon location, although I stayed at the Sheraton a few years back and there's a free shuttle to the mountain provided by the town of Avon.  I'm guessing the Wyndham is on that same route and I believe they advertise a free shuttle service for the resort.



There is a shuttle stop directly across the street from the main entrance.

The Riverfront Gondola is less than a five minute walk away in ski boots.

The location is very convenient for skiers.


----------



## mark201235 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Are there any good information resources about these new locations? There is very limited information about them on the Wyndham site directly.
> 
> Is it correct that neither one is ski-in/ski-out? Since the Beaver Creek resort information mentions a shuttle to Beaver Creek and Vail, I assumed not ski-in/ski-out. But no real information on Park City.



Wyndham Park City is indeed right at the gondola that will take you to the base of The Canyons ski area. It is a 3 car (4-6 persons each) gondola that takes a few minutes to the top. We have stayed at The Miners Club (Raintree resort which we rented through RCI) several times, most recently last January. Wyndham Park City is between it and the gondola. You have to walk a few steps to get to the gondola but can ski down to it from the base of the Canyons. Needless to say, I was more than pleased when I found out this was a Wyndham TS resort when we were there in January. It is a great location at a great ski mountain.

Mark


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 19, 2014)

What is the source of these 2 resorts? 

Are they new builds.  I assume NOT as I have not heard anything about them until now.  Yet they are ready and available for booking for Early next year.  

I am guessing that they are condo conversions or WAMM inventory.  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## jebloomquist (Oct 19, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> *Future Club Wyndham Plus Resorts*​
> 2 New Resort are available for bookings for arrivals January 2015
> (Now accepting reservations):
> 
> ...



I see availability at Park City, but I see nothing available at all for Beaver Creek. Where exactly are you seeing Beaver Creek availability? I have skied there, and it is a nice ski area.

Jim


----------



## Xpat (Oct 19, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> What is the source of these 2 resorts?
> 
> Are they new builds.  I assume NOT as I have not heard anything about them until now.  Yet they are ready and available for booking for Early next year.
> 
> I am guessing that they are condo conversions or WAMM inventory.  Does anyone know for sure?



they're new builds:
http://www.boyercompany.com/project...pment/wyndham-timeshare-facility-the-canyons/
http://pcwbuilds.com/category/construction-of-wyndham-resort-in-avon-co-continues/

I'm thinking Wyndham adding new high points value properties to CWA could, overtime, help improve the points to MF ratio of CWA contracts, relatively to deeded contracts.


----------



## jebloomquist (Oct 19, 2014)

jpl88 said:


> they're new builds:
> http://www.boyercompany.com/project...pment/wyndham-timeshare-facility-the-canyons/
> http://pcwbuilds.com/category/construction-of-wyndham-resort-in-avon-co-continues/
> 
> I'm thinking Wyndham adding new high points value properties to CWA could, overtime, help improve the points to MF ratio of CWA contracts, relatively to deeded contracts.



I see in the Beaver Creek link that you provide, that availability isn't expected until Nov 2015. I was hoping for something in the summer of 2015.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 19, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> I see in the Beaver Creek link that you provide, that availability isn't expected until Nov 2015. I was hoping for something in the summer of 2015.
> 
> Jim



No it says NOV, just in time for the 2015 ski season.  So I think that means Nov 2014.


----------



## jebloomquist (Oct 19, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> No it says NOV, just in time for the 2015 ski season.  So I think that means Nov 2014.



Sandy,

I think that you are right. 

So, when do you think that we will see availability for Beaver Creek on the Wyndham web site? Maybe I don't have the necessary ownership to see it. Can anyone see availability now for anytime in the future?

Jim


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 19, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I think that you are right.
> 
> ...



There was some on the first day when I checked, but as I understand it was all 2 bedroom units only.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 19, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I think that you are right.
> 
> ...



When I called I was told there was a problem with loading the Beaver Creek inventory so you can't see it online, however there is availability if you call and speak to a VC.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 20, 2014)

Supposedly it is now loaded; however, it is ONLY avail to Presidential owners.....


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 20, 2014)

Boy those point values are high.  308K for a 2 BR Deluxe in Prime season for Park City and Beaver Creek ONLY has presidential units, and a 2 BR Pres there for Prime is 450K.

I think sandcastle you must be mistaken.  Perhaps you understood that there are ONLY Presidentials to it is limited to only Presidential OWNERS.  I don't think that is what the announcement said.   But I could be wrong.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 20, 2014)

Shockingly HIGH, Sandy. 

I wonder how much per thousand $ are they trying to sell a PRIME WEEK (usage) for and WHAT the MFs will be. I know I will NOT be booking any trips there.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Boy those point values are high.  308K for a 2 BR Deluxe in Prime season for Park City and Beaver Creek ONLY has presidential units, and a 2 BR Pres there for Prime is 450K.
> 
> I think sandcastle you must be mistaken.  Perhaps you understood that there are ONLY Presidentials to it is limited to only Presidential OWNERS.  I don't think that is what the announcement said.   But I could be wrong.




I spoke to a VC. Beaver Creek is only presidential units (which makes sense given the area/market).  At this point in time, Beaver Creek is ONLY available to Presidential owners.  It will "open up" to the "normal rules" but for the moment, only Presidential accounts can reserve units.  

Price?  will be interesting.   I will out there in January - and will pay a visit.  High? yes - I rent my condo (1 bedroom/ 1 bath) for $3,500/wk - but it is ski in/ski out Vail gondola,  not get on a bus; or walk to the service gondy at BC (and it is not a short walk in boots).  I can't get a read on where they are selling.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is a photo of the Avon Wyndham under construction taken from in front of the Westin Riverfront resort.  Just to the right of center in the picture is someone sitting on the bench at the shuttle stop.  The Riverfront gondola is just past the Westin building that is off picture to the right.

By comparison, the hike at Vail from the Lionshead parking garage to the gondola is more than twice the distance, and it takes about 10 minutes in ski boots.

With the prevailing northwesterly weather flow, the ski conditions at Steamboat are generally better than central Colorado, and the Wyndham Steamboat points chart is definitely more attractive, but for those who stay at the Avon Wyndham to ski, it is built in a good location.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 20, 2014)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I rent my condo (1 bedroom/ 1 bath) for $3,500/wk - but it is ski in/ski out Vail gondola,  not get on a bus; or walk to the service gondy at BC (and it is not a short walk in boots).



Just curious, from Christmas to first week of April, what's your weekly occupancy rate for the Vail condo at that price?  Do you only rent by the week or can it be broken down into partial weeks like on VRBO?


----------



## pagosajim (Oct 21, 2014)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I spoke to a VC. Beaver Creek is only presidential units (which makes sense given the area/market).  At this point in time, Beaver Creek is ONLY available to Presidential owners.  It will "open up" to the "normal rules" but for the moment, only Presidential accounts can reserve units.



Well, there must have been a breach in reservation security!  I was able to make a full week reservation in February and a 3 day reservation in March in that first morning after availability was visible online.  Had to call a VC to do it, but was able to do so while being a lowly NON-PR owner!

Perhaps I was one of the few that snagged the small allocation of PR inventory available in advance of when it's released to the general membership (forget when those dates happen - is it 30 days out?).


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 21, 2014)

pagosajim said:


> Well, there must have been a breach in reservation security!  I was able to make a full week reservation in February and a 3 day reservation in March in that first morning after availability was visible online.  Had to call a VC to do it, but was able to do so while being a lowly NON-PR owner!
> 
> Perhaps I was one of the few that snagged the small allocation of PR inventory available in advance of when it's released to the general membership (forget when those dates happen - is it 30 days out?).



I don't think ALL of the units are Presidential RESERVE units. They're all Presidential units, but not necessarily PR units. Only the PR units would be held to the 30 day mark. It is possible that the non-PR units are gone now, or maybe it is possible that someone didn't realize they were all PR units and shouldn't have been made available to non PR owners.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 21, 2014)

*Vail/Avon/Beaver Creek Summer Activities*

Colorado  ski areas  continue to add activities  in addition to water rafting, golf, boating,  mine tours,  jeep/ATV excursions, BOGO  dinners, etc. to bolster year round  visitors.

http://www.denverpost.com/News/ci_26763283/Forest-Service-approves-Vails-25M-summer-development-plan

GO COLORADO

GO BRONCOS


----------



## markb53 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I don't think ALL of the units are Presidential RESERVE units. They're all Presidential units, but not necessarily PR units. Only the PR units would be held to the 30 day mark. It is possible that the non-PR units are gone now, or maybe it is possible that someone didn't realize they were all PR units and shouldn't have been made available to non PR owners.



According to the the "Resort Report" section on the website, Wyndham Beaver Creak is ALL Presidential Reserve.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 22, 2014)

markb53 said:


> According to the the "Resort Report" section on the website, Wyndham Beaver Creak is ALL Presidential Reserve.



You're right, I missed that! I guess the VC just missed it when pagosajim called in.


----------

